# thoughts on this reel?



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Just stumbled across this...

https://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/d/mclane-10-blade-commercial/6330770357.html

Thoughts?


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks nice. Like the Honda gx.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

With the way that reel looks and the lack of a front roller, I wouldn't offer more than maybe $150.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

That reel looks worn out, probs needs a new one along with a bedknife.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, I won't bother. There's also this one they're claiming is almost new...

https://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/d/mclane-20-yard-professional/6312791044.html


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> That reel looks worn out, probs needs a new one along with a bedknife.


The reel looks good to me, just needs a good pressure washing and maybe a good backlapping. Looks like there is even plenty of relief left on the blade.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> Thanks guys, I won't bother. There's also this one they're claiming is almost new...
> 
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/d/mclane-20-yard-professional/6312791044.html


I would recommend this one over the other, mainly because of the fact that it's a 7 blade, versus 10 blade. Depending on the HOC you will be at, having more blades does not equate to a better cut. The 10 blade will be spinning "faster", creating a "drum like" effect, almost rolling over the grass area that's intending to be cut, compared to the 7 blade, meaning the grass won't have as much time to get in between the blade and reel. It will leave you with a cut quality that you won't be satisfied with. If you're going lower than 1/2", then yes, go for the higher blade count.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

That's a great tip. I'm a cool season guy, so won't be going that low. I'll probably be at the high end of a reel cut.


----------

